# What purpose does a solenoid serve?



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

I need help understanding the purpose for solenoid... I would like to know what they actually do and if possible, how? What pump motor can handle high amperage or what is the best motor for hopping with alot of batteries?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Google


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

k3nn3th86 said:


> I need help understanding the purpose for solenoid... I would like to know what they actually do and if possible, how? What pump motor can handle high amperage or what is the best motor for hopping with alot of batteries?


:wow: I hate to say it but :| You got no bussiness with hydraulics! if you have no idea what noids are!


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

ok then fuck head what purpose do they serve .:rofl:


----------



## pgriffindi (Jan 21, 2011)

Its just a big relay. It is used to turn the motor on and off. You can't send all of that current through the switch so you send less through the switch and use it to tell the solenoid to turn the motor on and off.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

pgriffindi said:


> Its just a big relay. It is used to turn the motor on and off. You can't send all of that current through the switch so you send less through the switch and use it to tell the solenoid to turn the motor on and off.


end of topic


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

they make your car faster a extra 20 horse power each noid


----------



## SOUTHCYDE (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't post to often but this hating gets to me if we want to keep our love lowriding alive "WE ALL" need to help the "rookies" I'm sure there was a time when everyone that is being a smartass didn't know shit about solenoids, strokes, check valves, monster greens, ect.


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

SOUTHCYDE said:


> I don't post to often but this hating gets to me if we want to keep our love lowriding alive "WE ALL" need to help the "rookies" I'm sure there was a time when everyone that is being a smartass didn't know shit about solenoids, strokes, check valves, monster greens, ect.[/QUOTE
> 
> ]:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

SOUTHCYDE said:


> I don't post to often but this hating gets to me if we want to keep our love lowriding alive "WE ALL" need to help the "rookies" I'm sure there was a time when everyone that is being a smartass didn't know shit about solenoids, strokes, check valves, monster greens, ect.


your right on the money.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

SPOOK82 said:


> they make your car faster a extra 20 horse power each noid


 They work only on fords


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

That's why lowriding has fell off. Nobody is willing to help someone get into it. Glad it wasn't like that when I started.


----------



## pgriffindi (Jan 21, 2011)

I wouldn't call myself a lowrider as I have a Magnum w/ a 36 volt Hydroholics setup but I understand what you guys are saying about all the hate. It is not just in lowrider communities it is all over. I am no expert to this stuff but have learned alot over the last year. Everyone has to start somewhere and learn from there so I am always glad to help explain something if I can. This time I just happened to be the 1st person to see this thread but I hope more people will get on board with helping instead of hating...


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Isnt this one of the main purposes of layitlow? To help people learn and understand! Stop being dicks, you all had to learn too at some point, just because you now know doesnt make you better.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

OGJordan said:


> That's why lowriding has fell off. Nobody is willing to help someone get into it. Glad it wasn't like that when I started.


word. I'd rather have people ask every day than see another child burn up in the back seat. Sad part is, the majority of drivers of juiced cars don't know enough about the dangerous combo of equipment they are carrying around. 

Its not actually a solenoid. Lowriders just use the term. Its a relay. SW-3 type from old ford 2ndary starter circuits..


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

AndrewH said:


> word. I'd rather have people ask every day than see another child burn up in the back seat. Sad part is, the majority of drivers of juiced cars don't know enough about the dangerous combo of equipment they are carrying around. Its not actually a solenoid. Lowriders just use the term. Its a relay. SW-3 type from old ford 2ndary starter circuits..


that's what i meant to say. Its pretty much like a big fuse.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Hannibal Lector said:


> that's what i meant to say. Its pretty much like a big fuse.


actually nothing like a fuse. a fuse is a piece of metal at different thicknesses that will break if more amps pass through then the strip of metal can hold. A fuse cant stop power, it flows through unrestricted.

A relay/solenoid takes big power and holds it until a switched smaller power wire sends a signal to connect that circuit and send the power on through the other side of the relay/solenoid.


----------



## tnimpala (Jan 3, 2006)

A relay/solenoid takes big power and holds it until a switched smaller power wire sends a signal to connect that circuit and send the power on through the other side of the relay/solenoid.

so if a person used more than three it is overkill? on a 2 pump 4 dump setup .


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Well i figured after some hating, The educated G's and the real lowriders would help me with this thank yall *and yes this is why lowriding is dying becuase you hating fucks love to hate 


Hater ****** marry hater bitches and have hater kids its just the way it is


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

tnimpala said:


> A relay/solenoid takes big power and holds it until a switched smaller power wire sends a signal to connect that circuit and send the power on through the other side of the relay/solenoid.
> 
> so if a person used more than three it is overkill? on a 2 pump 4 dump setup .


pumps dont have anything to do with it and dumps really dont. Its about how much voltage you are putting through the solenoids to each pump. These are 12v solenoids most people use and even though we use more than one it is still passing alot of voltage through a 12v solenoid. You can try to do the math and try to figure out how many solenoids you should have, but what is best is take the advice of 1000s of other lowriders who have gone through this and know what works and what doesnt. 1-2 solenoids per 2 batterys works. Ive never had problems with 3 solenoids on 4 batteries and 2 solenoids on 3 batteries. But others do different things and its whatever works for them. 

Those solenoid blocks that were everywhere years ago had 3 of the newer style ford solenoids in them and Ive used the same one for 7 years with no problems on 48v but pretty much every person that put more than 48v through them melted them up. Trial and error.


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

im gonna buy a car with a 8 battery 2 pump set up... what are the best batteries for this setup? and how does the wiring affect the way the pumps work? will it chane the set up as in front back side side 3 wheel ect? amd ya ima rookie first car ive bought to have switches


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

and there hilow pumps


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

...


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

k3nn3th86 said:


> ok then fuck head what purpose do they serve .:rofl:


:wow::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Dough_Boy (Jun 24, 2012)

If you want a bit more in detail the homies have it right... But to go further in detail a solenoid insides is basically a coil, plunger, spring and a metal plate or contact... when you hit the switch it send a small amount of current to coil which then creates a magnetic force inside which pulls the metal plate down which then makes a connection from one side of the solenoid to the other(the two larger connections on eitherside) then it allows current to flow in and then out so basically lets say you have 48 volts ( 4 batts ) connected to the solenoids then the other end of the solenoids connected to tha pump..... when you hit the switch and send current all contacts close the current can flow to the pump.... car comes up let the switch go you stop sending current to the coil so there is no more magnetic pull so the spring inside tha noid pushes the contact back to its resting place and no more current to the pump.... this help homie?


----------

